# Which Sling Pack



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Please provide me with some feedback on which one of these packs you own? Why you like it, etc....???? I'm leaning towards Orvis Guide Sling as my first choice or the Fish Pond looks really nice too??

Thanks so much for any input.

Orvis Guide









Fishpond Sling Pack









Patagonia Atom


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i used to own the william joseph creel pack the worst part about it the zippers failed in peak trout season. the second worst part it like a licence to tote to much with you. cause you got the big main pocket i end out with a smaller pack from wright and mcgill. that i absolutely love i think it was the small one called the spring creek pack i will get you a link to it. i can strap it to the handle bars of a mountain bike or even just sling it under my arm and walk in. the reason i like the write&mcgill pack is the work station fold out perfectly and it easy to work off of does not buckle under the weight of a fly box with split shot in it and i can sling it under my arm to my back when needed etc etc ... 


it is more a minimalist pack then a pack every thing pack... any ways here is the creel pack at this link i use to own. i think the zipper failed cause it was new but unsure about that...

http://www.williamjoseph.net/gear.php?userChoice=Creel

if looking to carry you lunch and a flash lite the satchel type packs like the creel are perfect for you don't try fitting a big rain coat in it and lunch and a flash lite.. just wont fit . 

the one i own is the spring creek chest pack there is also the medalist chest pack too. but there is no way to swing it out of the way too big... 

http://www.wright-mcgill.com/fly-fishing/spring-creek-tackle-system 

any ways have heard great things about fish pound being top of the line but i don't own it so really don't want to comment any further.. any ways best of luck to you....


----------



## centennial214 (May 6, 2013)

I currently have the Orvis Safe Passage sling and I like it a lot. It's really comfortable and I usually forget that I have it on. Used to use chest packs and now I couldn't go back to one. The only complaint so far is that Safe Passage isn't all that roomy, but that wouldn't be a problem with the larger Guide version.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I have an Osprey Veer, while not a specificallly designed for the fly. I have adapted it pretty nicely. I am huge fan of the placement of the pockets and the fold over flap espically when walking throw weeds and woods.

http://www.openboxsavings.com/products/b004p8gi0o-5


I wanted somethin cheaper too with a Lifetime guarantee (anything goes wrong send it back and they fix or return with a new one) - hence I went with Osprey.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

From what you shown, I like the Orvis Guide as it looks like you won't necessarily lose stuff if you accidently leave the zipper open.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

I have never used any of them, but I know the Patagonia one is extremely popular and they sold out of them for a few months as demand was way higher than expected...

You likely can't go wrong with any of them, but my guess is the build quality is better on the Fishpond or Patagonia than the Orvis, I have a Orvis rod/reel case I got a couple years ago and it's not built anywhere near as well as the similar Fishpond case, still a good case, just not quite as nice as the Fishpond...


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have none of them. I have the vedavoo sling pack. But I think fishpond is supporting the. HSUS just fyi.


----------



## derdmann (May 11, 2008)

I have the Orvis Safe Passage. I love it. I used a vest in the past and I tended to load every pocket. Got way too heavy. The Safe Passage is small, but it forces me to carry less "stuff". Not big enough to put a rain coat in. I stayed away from the Guide Pack, because it looked big enough to carry the "kitchen sink".


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks to all for there input. I did end up buying the Orvis Guide pack. I like to carry extra stuff in the winter so I opted for larger pack. I absolutely love it.

Tight Lines.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have an older Orvis sling pack. It does a lot of duty as a day pack. Even more than it does as a fishing pack.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I plan on using it for traveling next year to Africia as well.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

STEELHEAD JUNKIE said:


> Thanks to all for there input. I did end up buying the Orvis Guide pack. I like to carry extra stuff in the winter so I opted for larger pack. I absolutely love it.
> 
> Tight Lines.



great to hear i noticed later on that the Orvis guide pack was build better then the others that you mentioned. any ways best of luck in Africa


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Swaprat the quality was there in the Orvis pack, but so was the 3 other packs for sure. 

I just loved the way the Orvis sling pack was laid out vs the others.

Tight Lines.


----------

